# Norway.  Which ferry?



## suneye (May 17, 2021)

Hi we hope to go to Norway in the summer.  We live in the south but I was thinking that it might be worth getting the ferry from Harwich to Holland.  Anyone got experience  and can advise on this.  Is it worth it for cost and travel. Thanks


----------



## vindiboy (May 17, 2021)

We went Dover Calais to Putgarten Germany to Denmark  drove up through Denmark and took a ferry to Sweden, drove through Sweden to Grong in Norway, plenty of free overnight stop overs no problems what so ever so easy. Came back via the Oresund bridge again very easy, we pre booked nothing, just winged it all had a fantastic trip of about 6 months in total.


----------



## suneye (May 17, 2021)

Thanks it's good to know what others have done.  We are limited to a month (work) and our main aim is to see our son who we haven't seen for two years but we want to travel a bit too.  At the moment the plan is to get the fast ferry from Denmark to Kristiansund (spelling?).


----------



## jagmanx (May 17, 2021)

suneye said:


> Thanks it's good to know what others have done.  We are limited to a month (work) and our main aim is to see our son who we haven't seen for two years but we want to travel a bit too.  At the moment the plan is to get the fast ferry from Denmark to Kristiansund (spelling?).


Yes the Hirtsals Kristiansand Ferry is good.
Just be aware a longish drive through Denmark and indeed getting to Denmark !
WE are considering a 2nd visit (2022) and we plan to use both the Bridge although have not ruled ot the Puttgarden Rodby Ferry
Overall cost and time are much the same and we choose to avois ferries where possible !
PS we plan the coastal route in Norway (Fv17) which involves several ferries..Happy with that ! !!!


----------



## suneye (May 18, 2021)

Getting there the aim was to drive through as few borders as possible and just get to Norway.  Norway isn't really vaccinating as they have banned most of the jabs so we have to be super careful on the way not to take anything to our pregnant DIL.  After visiting my son and DIL we wanted to go a bit further north as OH hasn't been further than Bergen but obviously time and distances are against us. One option we are looking at is the Bergen to Trondhiem hirtigerten as we don't have time to drive that far north but then its a long drive back.  there is no point booking anything yet so we are just looking at what is available and achievable it's easy to forget how far everything is and the main aim is to have some much missed family time.


----------



## vindiboy (May 18, 2021)

image
					

Image image in NORWAY ARCTIC CIRCLE. album




					ibb.co


----------



## vindiboy (May 18, 2021)

https://ibb.co/y4bP2LL  More Norway


----------



## vindiboy (May 18, 2021)

https://ibb.co/TvxBLYy  Do not miss the Atlantic Road Norway.


----------



## SquirrellCook (May 18, 2021)

We used to do Harwich several times a year to Hook, arrive early in the morning.  Sleep on the boat and be fresh to drive when you enter the Netherlands


----------



## mark61 (May 18, 2021)

The old Harwich-Esbjerg ferry was good route and did cut out a lot driving, but I don't see much point in doing the Harwich-Hook of Holland ferry. Unless you live in Harwich I suppose. Only saves what 4 hours driving. 
As for going through as fewer borders as possible, you may well be better off and come into less contact with people doing train crossing and driving than being on ferry for a long time.


----------



## SquirrellCook (May 18, 2021)

We live in Yorkshire, so Harwich is the most cost/time efficient for us.  Unless we are traveling west.  Customs seems more civilised too, unless it's the fact they remember us.  Wasn't keen on the Harwich-Esbjerg, but never used it much so never got used to it.


----------



## suneye (May 18, 2021)

mark61 said:


> The old Harwich-Esbjerg ferry was good route and did cut out a lot driving, but I don't see much point in doing the Harwich-Hook of Holland ferry. Unless you live in Harwich I suppose. Only saves what 4 hours driving.
> As for going through as fewer borders as possible, you may well be better off and come into less contact with people doing train crossing and driving than being on ferry for a long time.


The train is still an option, avoiding borders is more about trying to avoid as many of  the changes to individual countries and rules.  There is talk of a Schengen vaccine passport but I doubt that will be sorted by August.  The Harwich crossing looked very cheap too!


----------



## Brockley (May 18, 2021)

Norway is on the list, but if you’re set on the Holland route I can highly recommend the Stena Harwich route, much cheaper than the P&O Hull - Rotterdam, we have used both a fair bit (P&O usually on return for the convenience of a short 2.5 hr dash over to Liverpool for the ferry home. Stena’s Hollandica & Britannica are much newer ships with nicer accommodation but they also offer a day crossing (6h 45m) which is cheaper again with no cabin. There are plenty of Aires close to the Hook for a first night stop. Highly recommend Schiedam. It’s a great place with loads of industrial sized windmills all around the meandering canal that winds around the town. The Aire next to the canal in the town is very safe and was about €7 (ticket machine) a couple of years ago. We’ve stayed there on ‘Kings Day’ when it was ‘Queens Day’ and it was just fabulous, we’ve done that celebration in Amsterdam, but it can be a little overpowering, Schiedam isn’t as touristy but they are just so friendly.

Pity there isn’t a direct ferry from the U.K. to Norway any more, but I hope this helps.


----------



## suneye (May 19, 2021)

Brockley said:


> Norway is on the list, but if you’re set on the Holland route I can highly recommend the Stena Harwich route, much cheaper than the P&O Hull - Rotterdam, we have used both a fair bit (P&O usually on return for the convenience of a short 2.5 hr dash over to Liverpool for the ferry home. Stena’s Hollandica & Britannica are much newer ships with nicer accommodation but they also offer a day crossing (6h 45m) which is cheaper again with no cabin. There are plenty of Aires close to the Hook for a first night stop. Highly recommend Schiedam. It’s a great place with loads of industrial sized windmills all around the meandering canal that winds around the town. The Aire next to the canal in the town is very safe and was about €7 (ticket machine) a couple of years ago. We’ve stayed there on ‘Kings Day’ when it was ‘Queens Day’ and it was just fabulous, we’ve done that celebration in Amsterdam, but it can be a little overpowering, Schiedam isn’t as touristy but they are just so friendly.
> 
> Pity there isn’t a direct ferry from the U.K. to Norway any more, but I hope this helps.


Thanks, great information.  Just really hope Norway opens up to visitors before August, latest news isn't good


----------



## jagmanx (May 20, 2021)

Where are you based ?
Where is your son in Norway ?
If he is Telemark Bergen then Kristiansand makes sense.
If he is near Oslo then K sand Ok but other ferries may be better !
There was talk of direct ferries to Stavanger or Bergen being reintroduced...but I guess covid will have delayed or cancelled that !


----------



## Kalleiviken (May 20, 2021)

There are no ferries to Scandinavia nowadays.  I suggest: Harwich - Hock of Holland, Travemynde - Malmö (Finnlines), or alternatively drive through Denmark and then the bridges Storabelt and Öresund (fees), E6 north towards Oslo.  Good places to stay overnight are Gouda and Reinfeldt.  Have plenty of time, no one knows how long it will take through Hamburg!  Do not rest at rest areas near the E6, drive a short distance from the motorway for overnight stays. In Sweden and Norway there are many alternative motorhom places.  Contact me directly and you will have suggestions.





Gouda Klien Amerika






Reinfeld


----------



## mid4did (May 20, 2021)

we got away last year when the uk was on norway/denmark's green list.We went the denmark/norway route as we weren't sure if we could get into norway from sweden at that time as sweden was on their red list.The quickest most expensive is the oresund bridge and we used that on our return route last year.Plenty of water and waste disposal that route.We aren't intending anywhere but scandinavia this year should we be allowed in so fingers crossed for august september for a couple months or so.I've been checking up on the likelihood of travelling to norway withought having to isolate but not looking good.
Here is where I've been looking,scroll down to the map and you'll see we are stripy red.
Entry into norway quarantine facts 
Definately worth the cost and once is enough to make you want to go back again and again.
2020 escape to norway.


----------



## jagmanx (May 20, 2021)

Give it a miss this year but planning for 2022


----------



## Kalleiviken (May 20, 2021)

Vaccinations are in full swing, I think the borders will be open in Europe in July.  Optimist?


----------



## suneye (May 20, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Where are you based ?
> Where is your son in Norway ?
> If he is Telemark Bergen then Kristiansand makes sense.
> If he is near Oslo then K sand Ok but other ferries may be better !
> There was talk of direct ferries to Stavanger or Bergen being reintroduced...but I guess covid will have delayed or cancelled that !


We are on the south coast, New forest area and my son lives on an island not too far from Stavanger so we could go directly to Stavanger but we would like to do the drive from Kristiansand to Stavanger which we are told is stunning.


----------



## suneye (May 20, 2021)

mid4did said:


> we got away last year when the uk was on norway/denmark's green list.We went the denmark/norway route as we weren't sure if we could get into norway from sweden at that time as sweden was on their red list.The quickest most expensive is the oresund bridge and we used that on our return route last year.Plenty of water and waste disposal that route.We aren't intending anywhere but scandinavia this year should we be allowed in so fingers crossed for august september for a couple months or so.I've been checking up on the likelihood of travelling to norway withought having to isolate but not looking good.
> Here is where I've been looking,scroll down to the map and you'll see we are stripy red.
> Entry into norway quarantine facts
> Definately worth the cost and once is enough to make you want to go back again and again.
> 2020 escape to norway.


Thanks.  We love it and usually go a couple of times a year to visit our son, we take a cheap flight and have travelled around on trains, boats and hire cars, mostly south of Bergen, but have never driven there, so we are interested in how others have done it.  Thanks for sharing your plans, we have not made any definite plans, I think this last year has made me plan ahead adverse!  I hope you get back there soon and share your journey on here.


----------



## suneye (May 20, 2021)

Kalleiviken said:


> Vaccinations are in full swing, I think the borders will be open in Europe in July.  Optimist?


Unfortunately my son doesn't fall into either the 18 to 24 or over 45 age range that are next on the list to be vaccinated and vaccinations have stopped in his area because they have run out of vaccines that are not on the banned list.  I really hope your optimism pays off for July


----------



## jagmanx (May 21, 2021)

Ok Thanks
Yes we did drive towards stavanger from K Sand...Very nice
thusFerry or Tunnel to France Then drive to Hirtsals
We did that on the way out in 2016 You will no doubt wamt to drive further each day than we did
But Grobbendonk Cloppeburg and Ribe are worth considering for overnights
We also stayed at the fuel station just south of Hirtsals before sailing
Hope it all goes well !


----------



## suneye (May 21, 2021)

t


jagmanx said:


> Ok Thanks
> Yes we did drive towards stavanger from K Sand...Very nice
> thusFerry or Tunnel to France Then drive to Hirtsals
> We did that on the way out in 2016 You will no doubt wamt to drive further each day than we did
> ...


Thanks its good to hear from people who have done this route and have the benefit of others experience before we leave.  I love how I asked about a ferry and now have lots of information that will help us feel like we know what we are doing - a bit! It's great people are so willing to share what they have learned along the way, things like good places to stop will make all the difference.  At some point i will have to get out the maps and a note book and get all this information into context. I should probably work out how much the fuel will cost too!  And whether we need to become vegans for the trip to avoid breaking any rules about taking meat and diary across borders!!!  What a difference a year makes, up until the pandemic a couple of hours and a £100 and we could be with them and they felt fairly close, now it is a nearly two years since we have been together and they feel so far away.


----------



## vindiboy (May 21, 2021)

https://ibb.co/YZmKyK0  Do not miss Northern Germany if you go our route the WESSER river and the Fairy tale route is not to be missed great experience.


----------



## vindiboy (May 21, 2021)

https://ibb.co/TvxBLYy  More Norway.


----------



## SquirrellCook (May 21, 2021)

We have taken various routes from hoek to denmark and often find towns and villages full of delights.  We like to only drive for half a day so we can explore the stops by bicycle.  Zwolle is a nice first stop, park in the harbor.


----------



## jagmanx (May 22, 2021)

It will be of interest to see your route(s) in Norway in due course.


----------



## Deleted member 80299 (May 22, 2021)

I live in Harwich and even with a discount the prices are way too high in comparison to the Dover crossing.


----------



## suneye (May 22, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> It will be of interest to see your route(s) in Norway in due course.


If we get there! Germany has just introduced quarantine for visitors  If we do get there we have a week with son and DIL so will go over plans and options with them as they have a better idea of what is achievable in our time frame.  It’s easy to get too ambitious when looking at a map . View from sons house


----------



## jagmanx (May 22, 2021)

Goes against the grain I know...But worth considering flights ?


----------



## suneye (May 22, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Goes against the grain I know...But worth considering flights ?


I've had covid and apart from being the scariest illness i've ever had,  it's given me a dicky heart and long covid, it will be a long time before I am going in an enclosed space with no windows and crowded with strangers. I'm afraid airports and crowded departure and arrival lounges are out.  We have considered going on the train but they don't quite join up yet and it requires an overnight stay in a hotel which I am also avoiding, I don't want to get to Norway and find I have to isolate because I have been in a room with someone who has tested positive.


----------



## jagmanx (May 22, 2021)

Ok just a thought and obviously no go.
My next idea is ....can you take extra time ?
Best wishes for an improved recovery. Nice fresh air in Norway may help.
I suggest the tunnel is best for you !


----------



## suneye (May 22, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Ok just a thought and obviously no go.
> My next idea is ....can you take extra time ?
> Best wishes for an improved recovery. Nice fresh air in Norway may help.
> I suggest the tunnel is best for you !


Thanks the tunnel was plan A so I guess we wait and see which countries are open.  I’m a teacher so August is all I have!  Changing my job to work less hours as haven’t been back more than two days a week yet otherwise taking the whole summer wouldn’t be possible.  Contrary to what most people think teachers do have to work in the school holidays Winning the lottery and retiring is on my to do list


----------



## jagmanx (May 22, 2021)

Ok ....I know what you say..I used to teach..
The apparent 6 week holiday was compromised both at the start with Timetable responsibilities.
And then in August due to exam results x2.
But dont forget we are regarded by some as "Lazy gits" Ha Ha Ha Ha 
You can maybe get to Norway inside 1 week without over rushing.
Best wishes


----------



## Henrym (May 23, 2021)

We went from Immingham to Gottenberg on the freight ferry a few years ago - then after a loop in Scandinavia worked back to Rotterdam for our return. Very different journeys!


----------



## jagmanx (May 23, 2021)

Yes I recall reading about that ferry.
We do not like long ferry trips...But a ferry direct to Norway or Sweden has its plus points.
I am not sure they are available now ? (Not covid related)
There is little chance of us sailing to "The Hook" or other.
For us not cost effective and minimal time bonus.
Yes we can take the full 90 days and drive all the way.
At the moment the 2 Bridges route is favourite (both ways)
The shortish ferry (Puttdarden to Rodby) is a possibility but overall (cost and freedom from timetables/booking) not likely.
I am thinking 2022 MAYBE !
Timings being Calais to Malmo  9 days
.Going north in Sweden 30 days.
Driving south in Norway. 35 days.
Norway to Malmo 4 days.
Malmo to UK 9 days.
87 days !!!!
We save time compared with our last trip by not going through Finland and not going to Nordkapp..
So no rushing, a few long days driving, 2 nights in many places and 3 in some


----------



## suneye (May 23, 2021)

Henrym said:


> We went from Immingham to Gottenberg on the freight ferry a few years ago - then after a loop in Scandinavia worked back to Rotterdam for our return. Very different journeys!


I looked at this but they only take freight now.  If I understood right you can send your van as freight for about £900 but you can't go with it!


----------



## suneye (May 23, 2021)

This is a useful app  https://fremtindservice.no/private/toll-calculator/


----------

